

Track conference calls for proposals with Lanyrd - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2010/calls/

======
Swannie
More features for the win. I must admit I am not completely won over by the
usability of this new feature. Integration intention feels a little weak
compared to 'coverage', but hopefully that will be resolved over time.

